# JavaProgramm als Bildschirmschoner verwenden



## javan00b1337 (10. Nov 2010)

Hallo ich hab ein kleines programm geschrieben bei dem in einem Fenster Kreise mit zufälliger position und größe gezeichnet werden jetzt würd ich das programm ganz gern als bildschirmschoner benutzen is das möglich weiss da irgendjemand was??? (habe windows 7)


----------



## bone2 (10. Nov 2010)

unter windows sind die bildschirmschoner scr dateien, umbenannte exen. da stehst du vor dem ersten problem


----------



## Runtime (10. Nov 2010)

Man kann auch ein Java Programm zu einer exe machen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Nov 2010)

Noch nie ausprobiert, aber wenn es reicht, die umzubennen:

mit Launch4J kannste dir deine Java-datei in eine exe packen und diese dann ebend umbennenen. 

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## javan00b1337 (10. Nov 2010)

habs hinbekommen dankeschön!! also zu ner exe zu machen jetzt kann ich das grad in scr umbennen und dann wohin?


----------



## bone2 (10. Nov 2010)

such in deinem windows ordner. gibt es unter den bildschirmschonereinstellungen kein durchsuchen?


----------



## javan00b1337 (10. Nov 2010)

ka aber habs inzwischen hingekriegt hock hier in nem kurs und einer von denen hatte die zündende idee ^^ danke allen !


----------



## Runtime (10. Nov 2010)

Was war die Idee?


----------



## M4D-M4X (10. Nov 2010)

Seitdem ward er nie wieder gesehen...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Nov 2010)

wahrscheinlich ein doppelklick auf die .scr-Datei...

=> Lösung bitte posten. Wenn man ein Problem hat, gibt es nichts ärgerlicheres als: "ich hab die lösung gefunden" zu lesen und nichts weiter.


----------



## javan00b1337 (11. Nov 2010)

also zuerst wars problem dass das mit dem launcher nicht so ging wie ich wollte dann hab ich mal auf das zahnrad geklickt und nen wrapper gebaut dann liefs und dann hab ich die dateiendungen angestellt und in .scr geändert --> ab ins system32 und auswählen beim bildschirmschoner und zackzerrapp lief es 

war das jetzt so wie das sein sollte`?^^


----------

